
Causes of death over 100 years - betolink
http://visual.ons.gov.uk/causes-of-death-over-100-years/
======
tyrw
It's incredible to think how removing the "bottlenecks" _drastically_
increased average lifespan around the turn of the century. Makes you wonder if
there are a couple of things we could do around aging processes that would
extend the average lifespan another 30+ years.

